# ο επικεφαλής - στον επικεφαλή(ς)



## Ambrose (Nov 2, 2008)

Διαβάζω πολύ συχνά "στον επικεφαλή". Είναι σωστό γραμματικά; Είχα πάντα την εντύπωση ότι κανονικά είναι "στον επικεφαλής", δεδομένου ότι μιλάμε για τον επί κεφαλής.

Ή μπορούμε να λέμε ότι είναι πλέον και τα δύο αποδεκτά;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 2, 2008)

Όχι, βέβαια! Όσο αποδεκτό είναι και το "νοήμων άνθρωποι" που ξεφούρνισε κάποιος κύριος! Λάθος είναι.


----------



## danae (Nov 2, 2008)

Ο επικεφαλής, του επικεφαλής, τον επικεφαλής, οι επικεφαλής, των επικεφαλής, τους επικεφαλής. Ούτε *επικεφαλείς ούτε *επικεφαλών.


----------



## nickel (Nov 3, 2008)

Πρέπει να έχει συζητηθεί αρκετά το θέμα γιατί οι στατιστικές είναι ενθαρρυντικές: σχεδόν 34 εκατομμύρια είναι τα ευρήματα (μην το δέσετε κόμπο — λιγότερα είναι, αλλά πάντως συντριπτικά περισσότερα από τα υπόλοιπα) για σελίδες με το «επικεφαλής», σε μία λέξη και με το σίγμα του.

Η πρόταση να το γράφουμε δύο λέξεις («επί κεφαλής», όπως γράφουμε «οι επί πτυχίω») δεν φαίνεται να μπορεί να αντιστρέψει το ρεύμα (14.000 ευρήματα) γιατί η λέξη είναι συνηθισμένη και δείχνει πιο όμορφη, περισσότερο σαν όνομα (επίθετο / ουσιαστικό ), όταν είναι μία λέξη.

Από την άλλη, αυτό είναι και η ρίζα του προβλήματος, δηλαδή που θυμίζει πια τόσο πολύ λέξεις σαν τις _επιτελής_, _επιμελής_, που σχεδόν σε παρασύρει να το κλίνεις. Ήδη οι *_επικεφαλείς_ περνάνε τις 22.000 και... ουδείς αναμάρτητος. 34 στην enet, 87 στην Καθημερινή, 60 στον ΔΟΛ, 102 στο in.gr!

Ακόμα μεγαλύτερος πειρασμός είναι να του φας το τελικό «ς» στη γενική και την αιτιατική. Έτσι τα *_επικεφαλή_ κοντεύουν τις 44.000. Σταθερή η Καθημερινή, ανεβάζει τα ευρήματά της στα 138.

Θα πεις ότι αυτό το «κεφαλή» είναι σχεδόν δικαιολογημένο, υπάρχει η εικόνα του «κεφαλή» στη γλώσσα μας. Αλλά οι «κεφαλείς» από πού προέκυψαν; Και τι να πούμε για τα *_επικεφαλούς_ και τα *_επικεφαλών_; Δεν είναι πολλά, ούτε 800. Αλλά, με το πες πες, λίγο να τα συνηθίσουμε κι αυτά, δεν ξέρουμε τι μας ξημερώνει.

Με την ευκαιρία, να προσθέσω ότι τα _επιπλέον, επιμέρους, επιτόπου_ είναι περισσότερα από τα _επί πλέον_, _επί μέρους_, _επί τόπου_. Ευτυχώς, δεν έχει μπει ακόμα κανείς στον πειρασμό να τα κλίνει. (Εντάξει, υπάρχουν λίγες εκατοντάδες *_επιμέρος_ και *_επί μέρος_, αλλά... κάπου θα παράκουσαν.)


----------



## danae (Nov 3, 2008)

nickel said:


> (Εντάξει, υπάρχουν λίγες εκατοντάδες *_επιμέρος_ και *_επί μέρος_, αλλά... κάπου θα παράκουσαν.)[/COLOR]



Άλλη διαδεδομένη ανυπόφορη παρανόηση είναι το "ως αναφορά".

Τώρα είδα ότι έχει ξανασυζητηθεί... Δεν ξύπνησα ακόμα...


----------



## Zazula (Jan 3, 2009)

danae said:


> Τώρα είδα ότι έχει ξανασυζητηθεί... Δεν ξύπνησα ακόμα...


Μα, και ο _επικεφαλής_ (αυτοπροσώπως) έχει ξανασυζητηθεί: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=907#post907


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 18, 2010)

Σήμερα πάντως είχα μια πελώρια λαχτάρα να βάλω "_του επικεφαλού_ς". Διαβάστε και τα σχόλια των αναγνωστών σ' αυτό.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 18, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Σήμερα πάντως είχα μια πελώρια λαχτάρα να βάλω "_του επικεφαλού_ς". Διαβάστε και τα σχόλια των αναγνωστών σ' αυτό.



Τέλειο!
Μ' ενθουσίασε η απάντηση του trizoni πάντως! Μου 'φτιαξες το κέφι. Εύγε!


----------



## Farofylakas (Dec 16, 2010)

Δεν νομίζω πως είναι δα τόσο τραγικό να κλίνουμε την λ. _επικεφαλής_. Δεν μπορώ να δω και ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα να πει κανείς αυτό τ' αστροστιγματισμένο _των επικεφαλών_. 

Εμένα δεν με ενοχλεί η κλίση αν και αποτελεί μια από τις λίγες περιπτώσεις που πιάνομαι "συντηρητικός" και το κρατάω άκλιτο. Μάλλον με επηρεάζει και το ότι δεν έχω δει ακόμα ούτε έναν ειδικό τής γλώσσας που να μην είναι αρνητικός ως προς την κλίση.

( Και, τέλος πάντων, μήπως εδώ η παρέα ενοχλείται επειδή έχει κάπως παραπάνω γλωσσική καλλιέργεια; )


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2010)

Farofylakas said:


> ( Και, τέλος πάντων, μήπως εδώ η παρέα ενοχλείται επειδή έχει κάπως παραπάνω γλωσσική καλλιέργεια; )


Ένα μεγάλο μέρος της παρέας εδώ βγάζει το ψωμάκι της κάνοντας κόλπα με τη γλώσσα. Άλλος μεταφράζει, άλλος διορθώνει, άλλος διδάσκει. Συχνά λοιπόν θέλουμε να ξέρουμε: πώς να το γράψω για να μη μου το διορθώσουν; Ή: αυτό πρέπει να το διορθώνω ή να το αφήνω;

Δεν είμαστε γλωσσολόγοι που απλώς περιγράφουν — αν και το κάνουμε κι αυτό, καθώς προσπαθούμε να παρακολουθούμε την εξέλιξη της γλώσσας, αλλιώς δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις πότε θα αφήσεις την _καταχώρηση_ να πάρει τη θέση της _καταχώρισης_. Τις ισορροπίες προσπαθούμε να ανακαλύψουμε. Από αυτή την άποψη είμαστε πιο ευαίσθητοι και από τους γλωσσολόγους και από τους λεξικογράφους, που ξεμπερδεύουν παραθέτοντας ό,τι κυκλοφορεί. Εμείς καλούμαστε να διαλέξουμε.


----------



## Farofylakas (Dec 16, 2010)

και ελπίζω να μην πήρες στραβά το σχόλιό μου γιατί δεν το εννόησα άσχημα. Κι η Λεξιλογία είναι ένα μέρος που μου αρέσει κυρίως επειδή εδώ βρίσκω μια ρεαλιστική ματιά πάνω στην γλώσσα. :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2010)

Μα τι να πάρω στραβά; Καλή κουβέντα είπες. Κάτι για καλλιέργεια διάβασα και κοκκίνισα σαν το παντζάρι. ;)


----------



## Themis (Dec 16, 2010)

nickel said:


> Δεν είμαστε γλωσσολόγοι που απλώς περιγράφουν — αν και το κάνουμε κι αυτό, καθώς προσπαθούμε να παρακολουθούμε την εξέλιξη της γλώσσας, αλλιώς δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις πότε θα αφήσεις την _καταχώρηση_ να πάρει τη θέση της _καταχώρισης_. Τις ισορροπίες προσπαθούμε να ανακαλύψουμε. Από αυτή την άποψη είμαστε πιο ευαίσθητοι και από τους γλωσσολόγους και από τους λεξικογράφους, που ξεμπερδεύουν παραθέτοντας ό,τι κυκλοφορεί. Εμείς καλούμαστε να διαλέξουμε.


Το παραθέτω για να εμπεδωθεί καλύτερα.


----------



## Farofylakas (Dec 16, 2010)

Themis said:


> Το παραθέτω για να εμπεδωθεί καλύτερα.



Υπονοώντας πως δεν τα πιάνουμε με την πρώτη;


----------



## Themis (Dec 17, 2010)

Όχι, είναι για όλους μας. Και σχετικό με μια συζήτηση που είχαμε κάνει και είχαμε φτάσει να μιλάμε για περιγραφικότητα, επεμβατικότητα και αν μπορούμε να βλέπουμε την εξέλιξη της γλώσσας σαν ουδέτεροι παρατηρητές ή αντίθετα σαν ενεργά συμμετέχοντες στη διαδικασία. Αλλά τέτοια νήματα μόνο ο Ζάζουλας μπορεί να τα βρίσκει.


----------



## arberlis† (Dec 17, 2010)

Ούτως ή άλλως συμμετέχουμε στη διαδικασία, εφόσον συνεχίζουμε να μιλάμε και να γράφουμε. Αν όμως είμαστε γλωσσολόγοι, αν δηλαδή έχουμε μια αξίωση (claim) επιστημοσύνης, τότε είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να κρατάμε μια απόσταση, όσο αυτό είναι μπορετό, από το πεδίο της έρευνάς μας. Μπορεί ο παρατηρητής, κατά την κβαντομηχανική, να επηρεάζει το φαινόμενο που παρατηρεί ακριβώς λόγω της παρατήρησής του, αλλά η ίδια η απόφανση της επιστήμης ότι ο παρατηρητής επηρεάζει το φαινόμενο, είναι επιστήμη.
Συγγνώμην, αν τα μπέρδεψα λίγο, αλλά αυτά έχει η θεωρία.


----------



## Themis (Dec 18, 2010)

Το απόσπασμα του Νίκελ λέει πολύ καλά ότι οι μεταφραστές είναι υποχρεωμένοι _και_ να παρακολουθούν από απόσταση _και_ να επιλέγουν, με τον πιο άμεσο και έμπρακτο τρόπο, ανά πάσα στιγμή. Όχι ότι και όλοι οι άλλοι δεν επιλέγουν, αλλά όσοι υποχρεούνται να διαμορφώσουν ένα κείμενο δεν μπορούν ούτε στα δύσκολα να επικαλεστούν την ουδετερότητα της απόστασης και να πάρουν παράταση. Κατά τα άλλα, η παρατήρηση του arberlis θα μπορούσε να ανοίξει τεράστια συζήτηση. Για την επιστήμη, για τη θεολογία, για τους κοινωνικούς ρόλους, για την ιστορία. Είτε η γάτα του Σρέντιγκερ είναι νεκρή είτε ζωντανή, και όσες πεταλούδες κι αν φτερουγίσουν στην Αμαζονία, η ιστορία ξέρει να σουμάρει και να προχωράει.


----------



## crystal (Dec 18, 2010)

Όλα αυτά, φαντάζομαι, εφαρμόζονται κυρίως στη λογοτεχνική μετάφραση (αλλά ακόμη κι εκεί, δεν σου λένε ότι "εμείς ακολουθούμε το τάδε λεξικό";). Ας ρίξω όμως στην κουβέντα και μια ακόμη διάσταση, η οποία αφορά έναν πολύ μεγάλο όγκο μεταφράσεων: τις "εμπορικές", δηλαδή αυτές που χρειάζεται μια εταιρεία για να προωθήσει τα προϊόντα της ή για να μοιράσει τεκμηρίωση εσωτερικά στους υπαλλήλους της κ.λπ. Εκεί λοιπόν υπάρχει και ένας ακόμη παράγοντας: ο πελάτης. Και η θεωρία ότι μπορούμε να επιλέγουμε ανά πάσα στιγμή, στην πράξη πολλές φορές ισοπεδώνεται.

Υπάρχουν πελάτες που δεν έχουν πρόβλημα και σε αφήνουν να κάνεις ό,τι θέλεις σε όλα τα επίπεδα (γλωσσική γραμμή, επιλογή ρέτζιστερ, λεξιλογικές επιλογές, τα πάντα). 
Υπάρχουν αυτοί που μπορεί να προβάλουν μια αντίρρηση, αλλά αν τους δώσεις σοβαρή τεκμηρίωση θα απαντήσουν "ΟΚ, εσείς ξέρετε, δεκτό". 
Υπάρχουν αυτοί που σου δίνουν ρητή οδηγία να μην γράφεις "καταχώριση" αλλά "καταχώρηση" και επιμένουν να την τηρήσεις.
Υπάρχουν αυτοί που θέλουν αυτό, αυτό κι αυτό, κι όσο κι αν τους εξηγείς ότι το κείμενο σκαλώνει και βγαίνει κολοβό, δεν τους ενδιαφέρει, γιατί μπαίνουν στη μέση άλλα πράγματα (από copyright μέχρι ξερωγωτί).

Τα παραπάνω είναι πραγματικά παραδείγματα, που αφορούν κυρίως κείμενα localization και marketing. Ειδικά στο localization, οι περιορισμοί είναι πολλοί. Ενδεικτικά: όσο κι αν μου αρέσει το "ηλεμήνυμα", δεν θα τολμήσω να το χρησιμοποιήσω, όχι τουλάχιστον μέχρι να διαδοθεί τόσο ώστε να μπορώ να πω "κοιτάχτε, το χρησιμοποιεί ο μισός πληθυσμός, είναι όρος με σοβαρό υπόβαθρο και τον ξέρουν όλοι". Και φυσικά πρέπει να πληρούνται και οι δύο αυτές προϋποθέσεις - γιατί και το "download" όλοι "κατεβάζω" το λένε, αλλά δεν θα τολμήσεις να το χρησιμοποιήσεις παρά εξαιρετικά σπάνια (και χρωστάω μεγάλη χάρη σε κάποιον που μου έμαθε να γράφω "λάβετε" ή "αποκτήστε" αντί για "πραγματοποιήστε λήψη").

Ο πελάτης, λοιπόν. Που έχει και δικούς του reviewers, οι οποίοι τις περισσότερες φορές προξενούν μεγαλύτερη ζημιά απ' αυτήν που καλούνται να διορθώσουν. Και που στόχος είναι να μείνει ικανοποιημένος, όχι μόνο επειδή αυτός πληρώνει κι "έχει πάντα δίκιο", αλλά επειδή, σε τελική ανάλυση, τα προϊόντα του θέλει να προωθήσει κι έρχεται σ' εσένα για να τον βοηθήσεις. Εδώ πέρα γλωσσικοί ακροβατισμοί δεν χωράνε, επειδή θέλουμε το γνωστό, το διαδεδομένο, το γλωσσικά επικρατέστερο. Κι ο καλός μεταφραστής δεν είναι αυτός που θα σπάσει τις νόρμες, αλλά αυτός που θα χτυπήσει καμπανάκια στον πελάτη αν κάτι είναι άσχημο, θα πατήσει πόδι όσο περισσότερο μπορεί σε κάποια παράλογη γλωσσική απαίτηση, θα δώσει τη γνώμη του ως linguist, τέλος πάντων, και στο τέλος θα παραδώσει ένα κείμενο στρωτό και καλοφτιαγμένο... που δεν θα αποκλίνει από το multiterm, τα μεγάλα λεξικά της Ελληνικής και τη γραμματική του Τριανταφυλλίδη.

Πριν μου πείτε ότι όλο αυτό δεν μας αφορά, να απαντήσω ότι μας αφορά αρκετά, επειδή ένα μεγάλο μέρος αυτών των κειμένων βγαίνουν και στο ίντερνετ, όπου αργά ή γρήγορα καταλήγουμε όλοι. :)


----------



## Themis (Dec 18, 2010)

Κρύσταλ, έχεις αναμφισβήτητα δίκιο σ' αυτό που λες. Ασφαλώς ο μεταφραστής δεν μπορεί πάντα να χρησιμοποιεί την προσωπική του προτίμηση. Αλλά ακόμα και η γνώμη αν π.χ. κάτι είναι αρκετά σοβαρό για να προτείνεις μια αλλαγή, ή αν δεν είναι τόσο σοβαρό ώστε να το κάνεις θέμα, σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορείς να μην έχεις δική σου εκτίμηση για το τι, στις συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες, είναι προτιμητέο. Νομίζω ότι τελικά ο μεταφραστής πάντα είναι υποχρεωμένος να έχει γνώμη, όσο κι αν ενδεχομένως δεν μπορεί να την ακολουθήσει.


----------



## crystal (Dec 20, 2010)

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα!
Ναι, ναι, σίγουρα. Πάντα (πρέπει να) έχεις γνώμη, ωστόσο κρινόμαστε εκ του αποτελέσματος, έτσι δεν είναι; Κι αυτήν ακριβώς την απόσταση ανάμεσα στην πρόθεση και στο αποτέλεσμα θέλησα να υπογραμμίσω.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2013)

Ο ορθογράφος τού Word 2010 δεν κοκκινίζει κανένα από τα επικεφαλή, επικεφαλείς, επικεφαλούς, επικεφαλών. Λέτε η Microsoft να ξέρει κάτι που αγνοούμε εμείς; ;)


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2013)

Αν αναζητήσεις "επικεφαλείς", εκτός του ότι θα σου βγουν 74.900 (πέτσινες) γκουγκλιές, θα προσέξεις ενδεχομένως ότι το Γκουγκλ δεν ρωτάει «Εννοείτε *επικεφαλής*;». Αυτό συμβαίνει επειδή ο αριθμός των ευρημάτων «καθιερώνει» την ορθογραφία (στο μυαλό του Google). Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τις άλλες «πτώσεις». Μοναδική σωτηρία το ότι το Google έχει την καλοσύνη να βγάζει πάνω πάνω αυτό το νήμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 26, 2013)

nickel said:


> Μοναδική σωτηρία το ότι το Google έχει την καλοσύνη να βγάζει πάνω πάνω αυτό το νήμα.



Με τι κλειδί; Δεν μου το βγάζει στην πρώτη σελίδα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2013)

Ενδιαφέρον. Έχω ένα σύνδεσμο στο μήνυμά μου. Αυτόν να πατήσεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 26, 2013)

Α, οκέι, το βγάζει μόνο σε αποκλειστική ορθογραφία "επικεφαλείς" (χρειάζεται τα αφτάκια) ή "οι επικεφαλείς" (χωρίς τα αφτάκια). Επίσης το βγάζει τρίτο στο "ο επικεφαλής" (χωρίς τα αφτάκια).


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2014)

Διάβαζα στην παραποταμιά την απάντηση του Σταύρου Θεοδωράκη στην πρόσκληση του Φώτη Κουβέλη για διάλογο της ΚΑ και, όταν έφτασα στο τέλος και είδα τον τίτλο «Επικεφαλής του Ποταμιού» κάτω από το όνομα του Σταύρου, θυμήθηκα ότι ήθελα να αφήσω μερικές μέρες να περάσουν από το συνέδριο και μετά να ερευνήσω ποια τύχη είχε η παρακινδυνευμένη αυτή επιλογή. Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι ο ίδιος προτιμά να τον φωνάζουν «Σταύρο» αντί για «Κύριε πρόεδρε», αλλά οπωσδήποτε κάποιοι θα το υποστούν το μαρτύριο με την καινοτομία: «Κύριε επικεφαλή... εμ... κύριε επικεφαλά... κύριε επικεφαλής... Σταύρο!» Πάντως, αν φωνάξεις «κύριε επικεφαλή» (ή όποια άλλη κλιτική εκδοχή), σίγουρα δεν θα γυρίσουν το κεφάλι όσοι θα το γυρίσουν με το «κύριε πρόεδρε».

Λοιπόν, τα πορίσματα της πρόχειρης έρευνας:

Πάμπολλα «επικεφαλής του Ποταμιού», ακόμα και μετά από «του» ή «τον». Ελάχιστα «επικεφαλή του Ποταμιού», τα περισσότερα πριν από το συνέδριο και μάλιστα από ένα ρεπορτάζ του Πρώτου Θέματος που λέει «ο επικεφαλή του Ποταμιού», σε πολλαπλή αναπαραγωγή.

Δεν με ενθουσίασε αυτή η προσεκτική τήρηση του άκλιτου. Από κάποια περίπτωση σαν αυτή περίμενα τη λέξη να αρχίσει να τρίβεται και, στο τέλος, να κλίνεται.


----------

